
Sennheiser Announces $300 Wireless Earbuds - jdgoesmarching
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/8/30/17799730/sennheiser-momentum-true-wireless-earbuds-hands-on-ifa-2018
======
jdgoesmarching
Not sure how HN feels about The Verge but it had the most detail of the few
sites I scouted. The earbuds look great but $300 is a major oof

